# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس در مشهد

## sohrab o

شرکت تحقیقاتی اطلاع رسانی همتا رایانه برای تکمیل تیم برنامه نویسی خود، نیاز به افراد مسلط به یکی از سطوح زیر بصورت تمام وقت و پاره وقت دارد:
آشنا به زبان C#‎ و بانک اطلاعاتی SQL- تعداد:6نفر- جنسیت:مرد/زن - حقوق:قانون کار
برنامه نویس مسلط به زبان C#‎ و بانک اطلاعاتی SQL- تعداد:5نفر- جنسیت:مرد/زن- حقوق:توافقی
علاقه مندان واجد شرایط فوق می توانند رزومه ی خود را به پست الکترونیکی mahdiolama@gmail.com ارسال یا با شماره تلفن های 7677216-0511 و 7618187-0511 تماس حاصل فرمایند.

----------

